# some good news



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

got an email from a GC that owes me $$$$. said he wants to meet this week and pay me. Also got a couple of calls this past weekend for some work. Got some solid leads to new GC's last week, will follow toaday..


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Work prospects are always good news! So are back payments!

Yesterday we got a call about a finishing job for a house towards the end of January that we got it. Mid winter work is always a bonus around here it seems.


----------

